# Black legs, hair loss, weak legs



## tennjed33 (Jan 2, 2017)

My beautiful 12 year old Golden has been experiencing blackness of her back legs and hair loss. The hair loss is on her back legs and on her backside. Over the past few days she coming down to the basement with me, but unable/unwilling to climb back up and I have to carry her. She still is energetic on walks and when we get home, eats and drinks well, but she is making me quite concerned. She was on some pills for a while, but that didn't seem to help. She is also scratching a lot, which the pills did help with. Anyone seen something like this? I am finding lots of information about the weakening of legs, but nothing about this blackening thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would urge you to have a complete thyroid panel done at your vets.

Good luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You probably have two separate issues based on what you are describing.

Weakness - is sometimes (or most of the time) related to arthritis. She's probably dealing with weakness and instability. So climbing stairs might be hard for her. Might add just because this was in our experience - climbing or going downstairs had an extra danger because after age 12, the dogs would experience their rears falling out on them. Basically they'd fall down - and that could be really scary on the stairs. With our dogs, they were not supposed to go up or down without us right there and ready to support them to keep them from tumbling down the steps. 

The black legs and hair loss - you are looking at two possible issues. Either thyroid problems as Sunrise suggests... and probably is. But it also could be a skin infection.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So many things can happen when they age- there is some laryngeal paralysis that comes on in old age, that also causes rear weakness. Thyroid doesn't cause rear weakening but could cause the coat issues she's having. She needs to go in for a geriatric workup and if you have noticed loud breathing I would lean to a LP workup too... and of course, her age (especially if she has weight on her and is not on the lean side) her rear legs and hips could be arthritic or have dysplasia. I suspect you're looking at several issues. If you have a university w a vet school that would be a wonderful place to start- your vet can call a referral in for a neurology workup and they'd be on top of the LP possibility. Your pet vet can do a thyroid test, but be sure to get both- the T4 and Free. 
You're so fortunate to have a sweet old girl- I hope you have years more to enjoy her, and if you find out what's the issue now, that's a good possibility!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

How's your girl doing, OP? I hope that not hearing back doesn't mean bad news- and that you've had her thyroid checked and she has an appointment at the nearest vet school. If it IS LP that's not the world's worst diagnosis- especially at her age- but you would need to be on top of it so she can have the meds she'll need to continue her blessedly long life.


----------



## tennjed33 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the concern. No news does not mean bad news in this case. We're still waiting for her appointment at the vet. I'll make sure to keep you all updated.


----------



## tennjed33 (Jan 2, 2017)

Took her to the vet a few days ago. Apparently she did the thyroid test last time and it wasn't the problem. She put her on steroid pills for a couple weeks and he have a follow-up meeting this weekend. Karma seems to be scratching less and handling the stairs better, but hasn't come down to the basement yet so I don't know if she can make it all the way back up. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## leighofourown (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope Karma is feeling better. Did the discoloration go away? My golden has a major lickking problem. He licks his penis ALL THE TIME!! It has gotten so bad that the area gets discolored with black and red spots and get infected. He will also chew his butt and thus lose the hair there when he has fleas. Could Karma possibly have fleas? She may be licking/chewing at her legs when you aren't looking because she is itchy. Could be an allergy as well if it's not fleas. Possibly irritation depending on the are of the legs from urination getting on her skin. Just a thought.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-dark-skin-extreme-hair-loss.html#post7371226 Please do not fall for this bad science/voodoo med... see my post on one of the 6 places Carlos posted his coincidental story.
*edit: there were posts here that were selling a very dangerous product- removed due to the spam link in them. But ya'll all brush up on your witchdoctor meds today lol!


----------

